# Half a leg of lamb



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 7, 2018)

Woke up and was feeling impulsive again and decided to whack half a leg of lamb on...







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rubbed with olive oil, salt and pepper, a generous layer of garlic powder and then covered in a powdered bbq glaze from my butchers. Sat in fridge while I cleaned out the grill. Went on at just above 225° F went on at 7.15am.

Probed at 1hr : 30min (monitoring IT + pit)






Pulled it off and wrapped about 10am (nearly 3 hours later)







Unwrapped after an hour...was worried I had cooked it too fast but it seemed all good...





Juicy and I dont like it too pink but dont like it too brown...think this was just right for me.

Next I cut (and pulled as I was using the worst knife ever haha) got some bark/burnt ends or whatever they're called. Popped in the fridge.





When I came to reheat and serve for later...
I popped the lamb in a freezer bag (with a little olive oil, rub & mint sauce) squeezed all the air out, put bag in a pan of water to gently simmer.

Came out lovely and retained moisture. Here's my finished meal...






I was really happy with this one... but if anybody would have done it differently I am more than happy to accept pointers...

P.S thanks for reading


----------



## oddegan (May 7, 2018)

That is a very nice looking plate! I would definitely eat that.


----------



## Alex Douglas (May 7, 2018)

Awesome Charlotte, looks great, and a good way to reheat.
you’ve done great! 

What’s next on, pork butt? You’ve cooked nearly every day since joining, havnt you?


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 7, 2018)

oddegan said:


> That is a very nice looking plate! I would definitely eat that.


Thanks that really means a lot! :)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 7, 2018)

Alex Douglas said:


> Awesome Charlotte, looks great, and a good way to reheat.
> you’ve done great!
> 
> What’s next on, pork butt? You’ve cooked nearly every day since joining, havnt you?


Thank you fellow firestarter! 
Only twice with the fire box that's all that counts haha.
I do have a butt as it happens but I'm out of coal pretty much o_O


----------



## oddegan (May 7, 2018)

Reheating Sous Vide style is always a winner. Meat stays moist better than any other method. SWMBO got me one for Christmas and I've almost worn it out.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 7, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Reheating Sous Vide style is always a winner. Meat stays moist better than any other method. SWMBO got me one for Christmas and I've almost worn it out.


Oh so that's what it's called... Yeah I was really impressed and that was just using freezer bags. So I may just have to invest in the real deal soon then :D


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 7, 2018)

WOW!!! That looks fantastic!

We vacuum seal large amounts of meat! When I travel the Bride tosses in a big pot with the sous vide for reheat also.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 7, 2018)

TeamRage said:


> WOW!!! That looks fantastic!
> 
> We vacuum seal large amounts of meat! When I travel the Bride tosses in a big pot with the sous vide for reheat also.


Thank you :D I can't believe I have never heard of this method before now...have I been living under a rock?! :rolleyes:


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 7, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Thank you :D I can't believe I have never heard of this method before now...have I been living under a rock?! :rolleyes:


HAHAHAHA...

We got turned onto it by a friend to cook the best filets. We have had some amazing steaks finished off in a cast iron skillet. I am perfecting my reverse sear technique though. Nailed it perfect once with 2 misses in there! But I have yet to toss any Prime steaks at it thus far. The sous vide steaks have only been Prime.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 7, 2018)

It's took me a couple years to perfect it the normal way! Haha.
I'm just itching to try reverse sear now...again something else I didn't know about...all in good time though of course. I don't want to get too big for my boots just because I've smoked twice and it went okay :oops::D


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 7, 2018)

Stay at it Sister! It’s all building blocks. As suggested in many places throughout the forum. Don’t be afraid to take notes of your cooks. It does help. 

My current thermometer has a cloud storage and all my notes go directly into my cook sessions.


----------



## pc farmer (May 7, 2018)

You are killin it.   That lamb and chicken looked perfect.     You will have no issue with a butt.  It will be a long smoke, just keep your temps in the smoker.


----------



## motocrash (May 7, 2018)

That is Crackin' Luv! :)


----------



## SonnyE (May 7, 2018)

Golly Charlotte, it's been decades since I've had any Lamb or Mutton.
But I always loved it with a bit of mint sauce. Deeeelishous!
Looks Great!



CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Thank you :D I can't believe I have never heard of this method before now...have I been living under a rock?! :rolleyes:



Well, not under a rock.... but most certainly on an Island... ;) :D
I got myself a relatively inexpensive controller,
And use it with a simple old crock pot to Sous Vide. (Note it is not the digital kind. Just simple so it can be cord controlled.)
But more was so I could also use it with my modified MES 30 sm00ker, for cold smoking. (Less than 100° F, 50° C)
So it is a two for one for me. ;) And far less expensive than the Sous Vide machines.
I'm always thinking outside the box.:)


----------



## mike5051 (May 7, 2018)

Reverse sear is the bomb!  You have got it covered!  Great cooks!

Mike


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 8, 2018)

c farmer said:


> You are killin it.   That lamb and chicken looked perfect.     You will have no issue with a butt.  It will be a long smoke, just keep your temps in the smoker.


Thanks Adam for such a positive comment :D
Yeah it is the length of time a butt takes than I'm dreading, think I'm getting the hang of the temps now.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 8, 2018)

motocrash said:


> That is Crackin' Luv! :)


Thank you Motocrash! :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 8, 2018)

Well, not under a rock.... but most certainly on an Island... ;) :D
I got myself a relatively inexpensive controller,
And use it with a simple old crock pot to Sous Vide. (Note it is not the digital kind. Just simple so it can be cord controlled.)
But more was so I could also use it with my modified MES 30 sm00ker, for cold smoking. (Less than 100° F, 50° C)
So it is a two for one for me. ;) And far less expensive than the Sous Vide machines.
I'm always thinking outside the box.:)[/QUOTE]

I love Lamb...usually do it in the slow cooker and serve with mashed potatoes, cabbage and mint gravy. It was nice for a change to switch it up with salad... especially because it's scorching in England at the moment, which is rare for us!
I did do a mint sauce and was really surprised to find I didn't need it, so thats a first!

That is not a bad idea and it's always good to be thinking outside the box. Thanks for the info and encouragement, much appreciated :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 8, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Reverse sear is the bomb!  You have got it covered!  Great cooks!
> 
> Mike


Well I will just have to try it then! Thanks for the support! :D


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2018)

I haven't had lamb since my grand mother passed away. She came here from Ireland and would make it for certain holidays. I miss it, even though I can't remember if I liked it or not. Your's looks mighty good. I may have to try it again to see if I miss it for nostalgic reasons or if I really liked it. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I haven't had lamb since my grand mother passed away. She came here from Ireland and would make it for certain holidays. I miss it, even though I can't remember if I liked it or not. Your's looks mighty good. I may have to try it again to see if I miss it for nostalgic reasons or if I really liked it.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Oh bless her, sorry to hear she had passed.
I know in England we are a fan of it for Easter but I will eat in in Winter too... or any day of the year for that matter. Why thank you! :D
You should definitely...although I bet she didn't cook it on a smoker :) perhaps oven or crock pot or an Irish stew...I love Irish stew! :p


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2018)

Your meal looks delicious Charlotte!
Very nicely done, and congrats on getting a spin on the carousel!
Al


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 8, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Your meal looks delicious Charlotte!
> Very nicely done, and congrats on getting a spin on the carousel!
> Al


Thanks Al, means a lot!
I know im hooked now...I might get giddy on that carousel but I'm not getting off :D


----------



## disco (May 11, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Woke up and was feeling impulsive again and decided to whack half a leg of lamb on...
> 
> View attachment 363050
> 
> ...


 
Wow! This lamb looks great!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 12, 2018)

disco said:


> Wow! This lamb looks great!



Thank you disco, much appreciated! :)

Charlotte


----------

